# CAUTION~May cause dizziness



## Toni (Jul 11, 2010)

If you look at this design to long you may get dizzy. 

Not loving the design, curious if ANYONE is?


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Wow, I personaly love it. Fantastic Toni

Thom


----------



## Toni (Jul 11, 2010)

Seriously? I am so close to removing the tubes from the kit, thought I would get some feedback before I did it. Colors sure are bright


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Yes seriously I think its great


----------



## PenPal (Jul 11, 2010)

Toni,

When the pen is together its a stunner for me. It is when open it loses a lot think its the competing chrome.  

I gave this a lot of thought and I am a real fan of your work intoto, and I also believe this pen is allowed to break the mold if you are happy with it, without your support your choice  as always I would value.

Regards Peter. Downunder neighbour.


----------



## neubee (Jul 11, 2010)

I like the design and colors; it's unique.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 11, 2010)

I like the design the weave of the thread kind of looks like woven yarn. ​ 
*:biggrin: VERY COOL :biggrin:*​ 
Now the colors are OK play around with the colors but the design is great.​ 
.


----------



## arkie (Jul 11, 2010)

The chrome competes and confounds the eye even when closed, though less so than open.  If you can do this in a darker metal I think it is a sure winner.


----------



## Toni (Jul 11, 2010)

Darker metal such as? Possibly a different kit?

I am greatful for the suggestions and comments.

Actually the pattern is _supposed_ to look like a basket weave. I did this pattern on an egg, it looked great. Wish I could find the photo


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jul 11, 2010)

I think it looks great! It would also look good with black T/N. Just toss in a box of Dramamine :wink:


----------



## ToddMR (Jul 11, 2010)

I was just about to say it looks sort of like a basket weave lol.  Are some bright colors too.  You always do nice work, not to be negative, but it is almost like the colors are too strong lol.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Toni (Jul 11, 2010)

ToddMR said:


> I was just about to say it looks sort of like a basket weave lol. Are some bright colors too. You always do nice work, not to be negative, but it is almost like the colors are too strong lol. Just my opinion.


 
All good I dont disagree with you at all!!


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Jul 11, 2010)

*GREAT!!!*

I like the look of that pen.  Those colors are really pop!

You have inspired me to get some clay while we were at crafts2000 last night looking for the kids birthday party items.

Now after I clean my casting mess I will have to give these a try.

Wow this pen making sure can become addicting!:bulgy-eyes:

Jesse


----------



## wizard (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful pen !! The pattern is gorgeous ! I do wonder how the brown shade you used for one of the rose patterns might look.  Doc


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 11, 2010)

Toni, that is just plain incredible!  Like it was said, if you have more chrome kits, I would try much darker shades of the basket weave, but obviously keep the white background...heck you may be able to get away with the bright neon colors on a black background with the chrome...who knows.  Either case I like it, it is great work!

*edit* now that I looked at it again there is no white background...just a "shine" you put on the threads...never mind


----------



## Bree (Jul 11, 2010)

KILLER Pen!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 11, 2010)

Love the pattern, but the colors leave something to be desired, think useing two shades of tan would look awesome.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 11, 2010)

I love it Toni . It's music to this old Hippies eyes :hypnotized::biggrin:..... PAX eace:


----------



## Seer (Jul 11, 2010)

Back in the 60's this would look like a normal pen but this is a stunner the colors and style are cool not my cup of tea but it is cool.


----------



## creativewriting (Jul 11, 2010)

Toni,  I am with Roy on this one.  The pattern is nice, but the colors really push it over the top.  It is very unique and as always your craftsmanship is tremendous.  You know I am a fan, but this one is not my fav.  I still luv ya though!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 11, 2010)

Your ALL a bunch of Grumpy Old Men !!! The 60s will NEVER die :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 11, 2010)

Amen Butch!! I have a couple of lady customers that love bright colors on the pens


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 11, 2010)

It's a bright one!!  I like it Toni!


----------



## Tanner (Jul 11, 2010)

That's pretty cool.  Definitely has a 3 D look to it.


----------



## jskeen (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Girl   You haven't quit on us!  I was wondering what you were up to down there.  I love the quilt pattern idea.  It has potential to be a real big seller.  I almost never like a sierra  better than a jr. gent, but I suspect that this pattern might work better on a kit where you don't have to worry about aligning it across two different size tubes.  The little bit of distortion at the top of the tubes would probably be easier to avoid on a straight tube too.  Definitely don't give up on the concept though. I think that a version that is a little more monochrome might sell more often, maybe in browns, like tooled leather, or something like that.  I really like the white highlight in the middle of the colors though, gives it a lot of depth. 

Keep that one for sure though, It will make a great centerpiece for the display and grab attention as people walk by.  I could see that in one of those curved wooden displays, in the center with a half dozen Elegant beauties and sierra's on either side.  I bet anything that half the people walking by would stop and look at it, then pick up one of the others, and a good percentage of them would buy one.  If you price that one at double the price of the sierra's and put the price where people can see them, they will sell even faster.  and but you better make at least 2 or 3 more of the bright ones, cause when somebody does buy it, it will mess up your display.  (and somebody out there would buy it, especially if it's really expensive) but it will sell you a bunch of sierra's first.  Bet on it!

Damn, that took forever to type:-(  I'm due for another vicodin.


----------



## Mapster (Jul 11, 2010)

That design is awesome! Might personally choose different colors, but it is an optical illusion on a pen. Good work!


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 11, 2010)

Toni said:


> If you look at this design to long you may get  dizzy.
> 
> Not loving the design, curious if ANYONE is?



The concept is awesome.  I'm sure there are people who will love it.  It will remind them of their LSD trips in the Sixties. (The colors!  THE COLORS!!!) Some, like me, will have trouble with that much color, though it would come in handy if you needed to signal low-flying aircraft.  As some have suggested, why not do the same design in earth tones to get a real basket weave look?  Also I can imagine it working in black and white, and other more complimentary color combinations.



jskeen said:


> I love the quilt pattern  idea.  It has potential to be a real big seller.  I almost never like a  sierra  better than a jr. gent, but I suspect that this pattern might  work better on a kit where you don't have to worry about aligning it  across two different size tubes.  The little bit of distortion at the  top of the tubes would probably be easier to avoid on a straight tube  too.  Definitely don't give up on the concept though.



There are some larger kits that have the same diameter tubes top and bottom.  And really, you can make a pen kit with different diameter tubes have the same overall diameter by leaving the bottom tube material thicker.  You will need a small bevel at the centerband end to ensure the correct fit.  



ldb2000 said:


> The 60s will NEVER die :tongue::biggrin:



Oh, damn.  We need to try harder then.  Time to re-up, my membership in the National Association for the Advancement of Time whose motto is "we hope to end the Sixties in your lifetime."


----------



## toddlajoie (Jul 11, 2010)

Personally, I think it looks FANTASTIC as is. Many things are not for everyone, and something like that is likely not for most people, but one person's trash is another's treasure as they say... I've wanted to buy one of your pens for quite a while, and keep missing the opportunities (they go SOOO quickly, and I'm never around when they are posted...) so let me just say that before you dis-assemble or change anything, if you're interested, there is a buyer right here (PM me...) Of course, they are your creations, and if you don't like it and don't want it out in the world representing your work, I understand..


----------



## skiprat (Jul 11, 2010)

Keep it just the way it is. It reminds me a lot of my working visits to any big city. 99.9% of the people are wearing black or grey and they look really miserable......:frown:  Then a pretty girl wearing something really bright walks past :biggrin:  Lights up the entire street!!!:tongue:


----------



## tim self (Jul 11, 2010)

I think it looks great too.  It's easier on the eyes open but get's real busy when closed.  I can see the basket weave and still like it.  LOML would kill for it.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 11, 2010)

I think it's fantastic! Absolutely great stuff!!


----------



## alphageek (Jul 11, 2010)

Toni, 

I have a funny feeling that it would be a huge hit for someone!  Personally, I would be like James - If I had this one, it would be a centerpiece.   It would draw attention without a doubt and would probably sell much faster than you think.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey Toni,
Fantastic design. Personally not a fav. with the colors, but I'm told there is a buyer for everything. Definitely keep working with it with some other popping colors.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## phillywood (Jul 11, 2010)

Toni, the pen design on the blanks look really nice. I think what the dizziness is about is that you picked the colors from the same family instead of being contrasting. blue, Green, purple are from the same family. I think look at the color wheel and if you picked the contrasting colors you should be OK. the work itself is amazing.


----------



## CaptG (Jul 11, 2010)

I like it.  I think it will sell with no problem.  Keep up the outstanding work.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jul 11, 2010)

I quite like it - I certainly wouldn't discard it!!


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 11, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Keep it just the way it is. It reminds me a lot of my working visits to any big city. 99.9% of the people are wearing black or grey and they look really miserable......:frown:  Then a pretty girl wearing something really bright walks past :biggrin:  Lights up the entire street!!!:tongue:



Rat, it may have something to do with the girl being pretty.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh heck yeah you gotta go for it!!! LOve it! Great Job Toni


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2010)

Toni,  I have been admiring much of your work as you have posted it.  This one I have to admit is not one of them.  I do like the basketweave.  But the colors are way too bright for the weave (for me that is - and mostly because it pops my migraines right into action.)  I'd love to have your talent though .. I can turn the wood and resins down and buff them up ... but I wouldn't even begin to know how to create the way you do.

Keep up the good work!!
_Mrs._


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 11, 2010)

I wouldn't mind carrying it. I like the colors.


----------



## Rfturner (Jul 11, 2010)

looks really good I likie the design I do agree though try different color combos


----------



## thewishman (Jul 11, 2010)

How's this for a compliment - how much is it?


----------



## Timbo (Jul 11, 2010)

I think it's beautiful, although it's not something I would carry around in my pocket.  However, my daughter, who is an artist would absolutely love it.  I've been wanting to try this material.  Shoot me a PM when you get a chance and let me know how I might buy one of your canes/sheets with this pattern.

Tim


----------



## el_d (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice Basket weave Toni. I like it.


----------



## arkie (Jul 11, 2010)

I was thinking black Ti in my earlier post.  The darker the better if you have other choices available.  You want to metal to frame your pattern and color, not compete with it.  If you want to do it with chrome, try some earth tones with black or dark brown accents.  I think a lot of color sets will work with this if you choose the right kit color for each.


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 11, 2010)

I think Toni should send it to me for safe keeping


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 11, 2010)

Toni,
    I like the excellent craftsmanship of the pattern, even though the color is too loud for my taste....but not too loud for everyone. I say keep it, if it sells, good, if not, it certainly shows what can be done when you push the envelope.


----------



## Toni (Jul 11, 2010)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Toni,
> it certainly shows what can be done when you push the envelope.


 
You have no idea how far I can push the envelope look at the casing competition entry I just posted

I woke up this morning absolutly blown away by everyones feedback!! I made this cane 5 years ago and I just put it on the tubes just to see how it would look, I have it in a few other colors as well.  Not sure why I choose this one, maybe I felt like being LOUD.  I guess it could be used to bring down planes..:biggrin:

As for purchasing the pen, I have pm'd the first person to mention it, if he changes his mind I will pm the next. 

Thank you Everyone that took the time to comment I appreciate that very much.


----------



## truckfixr (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful pen, Toni.


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 11, 2010)

Toni said:


> You have no idea how far I can push the envelope look at the casing competition entry I just posted



Yea I just did...holy moly!!  You didn't push the envelope, you tore it up!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Toni (Jul 11, 2010)

thank you everyone for the feedback again!! I will keep the tubes on the pen and hope it sells eventually there is a pen out there for Everyone!!


----------



## kruzzer (Jul 12, 2010)

Toni,
another piece of amazing work.  I don't think it makes you d d d d dizzy


----------



## renowb (Jul 12, 2010)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 12, 2010)

Toni, that looks like a great pen for a hypnotist! 

I can see it all now.... he holds the pen up and ask you to stare at it ... 3 minutes later your doing whatever he suggests you do! 

then ...... it's too late .... you've been taken to the dark side!


----------



## Toni (Jul 12, 2010)

Lenny said:


> Toni, that looks like a great pen for a hypnotist!
> 
> I can see it all now.... he holds the pen up and ask you to stare at it ... 3 minutes later your doing whatever he suggests you do!
> 
> then ...... it's too late .... you've been taken to the dark side!



Lenny only you would think of doing that..  Now find me a hypnotist!!:tongue:


----------



## Mr Vic (Jul 12, 2010)

The only issue i can see with this pen is fi during construction you stick your fingers in the tubes you might never get them back out. Looks like a Chinese Finger puzzle....

Killer work Toni....


----------



## Toni (Jul 12, 2010)

Mr.Vic good one and I can see how it would look like a chinese finger puzzle.  Got one kid I would like him to stick his fingers in one!!

Thank you!!


----------



## Fred (Jul 13, 2010)

Toni ... Quite an intestering pen. I like the 'dizzyness' coming from trying to find the hidden numbers. You know like looking at one of those color blindness charts and the doctor keeps asking, "Now just tell me what number you see!"

I enlarged the entire picture and have yet to find that number anywhere! 

I like it, really. Don't take it apart as I believe that would be a big mistake to do so!


----------



## Toni (Jul 13, 2010)

Fred I always failed that test!! I didnt see numbers I saw dragons..LOL


----------



## bbuis (Jul 13, 2010)

I like the design.  I think darker colors all around would look better on the chrome.


----------



## ColoradoHermit (Jul 14, 2010)

*Love the colors!*

Toni
  That is absolutely fantastic! I love it! The pattern and the BRIGHT colors are great! I know several people around here that would fight over the chance to buy that one. If I would change anything I'd try a more neon blue and maybe add a hot pink cross thread to the weave. But that's just me and if I was going to play with it some. But I really love it the way it is.
 It reminds me of a roller ball that I did out of Curly Maple and dyed it with neon green Easter egg dye just to see what it would look like. I took it with about 30 other "normal" pens in a display case to a party that I was invited to put on by the Chamber of Commerce for local artist. I sold it for $35 about 3 minutes after I first opened the case to show my work. It almost started a fight between 3 women that all wanted it. It took me by surprise and I sold it before thinking about taking bids. If I had done that I could have got a lot more out of that one! Here's a few pics of that one. Not that its anywhere close to as good as yours! It just shows that people will buy anything.
 I also did one of these RollerBalls in neon purple and neon hot pink. I guess I'll have to do some more of them now.
Dan


----------



## glycerine (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm not LOVING it, but it looks really nice.


----------



## Toni (Jul 14, 2010)

Dan I am not a green lover, but I like the way that pen came out it looks like brushed satin.  You can never predict what people will buy and its always the one thing you think wont sell, sells first.  When I do the shipment to Exotics the ones that I LOVE sell last and the ones I think are like out there sell first.. I dont get it!! such is life....

Glycerine.. feeling is mutual


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 14, 2010)

Toni
Just saw your casing dragon. What a job. Great work girl.


----------



## Toni (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you Bob!! It was a blast to make and a nice change from flowers


----------



## titan2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Toni said:


> Seriously? I am so close to removing the tubes from the kit, thought I would get some feedback before I did it. Colors sure are bright


 

Hey Toni,

I'd give it a home.....very unique!


Barney


----------

